# Yet Another Landscape HDR



## Provo (Aug 29, 2010)

What you see in the distance is what is left over from a rainbow. Now bring on the critique good or bad let me have it.









Close up of the rainbow


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 29, 2010)

It's a great shot, and nice post processing.  My only complaints would be your watermark in the upper right and if I REALLY had to nit pick I'd like to see a version with the walkway cropped out.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Provo (Aug 29, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> It's a great shot, and nice post processing. My only complaints would be your watermark in the upper right and if I REALLY had to nit pick I'd like to see a version with the walkway cropped out.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


 
Your welcome thanks for viewing.

Now Ann where are you I am waiting for your input hehe


----------



## ann (Aug 30, 2010)

oh dear, i am under the "gun"

i am not a watermark person so i would agree averagejoe and i think you have better images. The subject matter and the composition just leave me a bit bored.

then angle of the rainbow doesn't enhance the image but does create questions and as i tell my students, "you won't always be around to explain and image and it must stand on it's own"

I certainly understand why you where drawn to  make this image


----------



## Provo (Aug 30, 2010)

ann said:


> oh dear, i am under the "gun"
> 
> i am not a watermark person so i would agree averagejoe and i think you have better images. The subject matter and the composition just leave me a bit bored.
> 
> ...


 
You should see the view from this location and the tranquility all you hear is the wind picking up in the distance the rolling thunder birds of all kind making noise fish jumping in the water behind me trully one of my best moments on vacation. I love to travel and see and experience different places.

This site along with the sunset rock is all at Little Talbot park in Northeast Florida.


----------



## ann (Aug 30, 2010)

great place to hang out


----------



## desertdave (Sep 4, 2010)

I like your style provo. Keep it up.  They get better and better every time. Great attitude also.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 4, 2010)

Another great shot provo, although I will jump on the watermark bandwagon. Less is more I think. Super shot.


----------



## Wheels47130 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great work. You always seem to find the right angle for your shots.


----------



## gregg_UCT (Sep 13, 2010)

Provo:

Very nice. What program are you using to process your work?

- Gregg


----------



## CNCO (Sep 19, 2010)

i think the rocks look very well done.


----------



## Provo (Sep 24, 2010)

gregg_UCT said:


> Provo:
> 
> Very nice. What program are you using to process your work?
> 
> - Gregg



Photomatix for hdr processing lightroom for some minor adjustments then photoshop & various plugins topaz,noiseware, nik plugins.

I have so many and it varies from image to image as to which ones I use.


----------

